# Breeds for Endurance



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

While you don't see a ton of Standies out on trail around here, a couple people do compete them and have a blast doing so. I think a lot of what horse you pick depends on your goals as a rider. Do you want to go out and have a good time and finish the course or are you very competitive and want to win or at least shoot for top 10? If you want to win, then you would likely need an arab or arab cross as those tend to be the super performers. However, if you are just looking to have a good time and finish the course without caring about placement, then a sound, sane Standie could be a very good choice.

I see that you are in New Zealand, so I would recommend trying to find an organization or riders local to you to help you start in your journey. And please, take lots of pics to share, as your country is breathtaking!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Are Arabians expensive in NZ? Except for the show models, they are barely above grade horse price here in the US.


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks @phantomhorse13

I guess I want to be competitive, and have a great time. While I'm learning the ropes I guess I'm not going to be competitive anyway, so in that way, a standardbred would do the job until I could save up for an Arab. There's a whole lot of stuff I still don't understand about endurance so once I do get into it I'll be asking a lot of questions. I know some people already but yes, I need to meet people in my region who do endurance. I have liked the club page on facebook so that's a start. 

I will try to take photos! I'm terrible at remembering to and my phone is shocking. 
@Avna Horses that aren't thoroughbreds or standardbreds are expensive in NZ. Our market is really odd compared to the US: crossbreds are really what everyone wants, so you're lucky to find a xbred (or as you'd call it, grade) for under 1000 unbroken and unhandled if it's a nice type. It's mainly because our crossbreds are basically feral horses with some breeding intervention, so a good xbred is super hardy, doesn't need feeding, and has great feet etc. Arab's are at the same price as crossbreds. I saw an unbroken 3/4 Arab for 950 and I was so tempted to buy.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

In the US, possibly the premier event for endurance riding is the Tevis cup. In the entire history of the Tevis Cup, an Arab or Arab cross won every year except 1959 (grade Thoroughbred) and 1960 (Mustang).

The record for completions by one horse is thirteen times, set in 1998 by a 20 year old Quarter Horse mare.

The oldest finisher was a 26 year old quarter/grade in 1980.

A 17'2hh Saddlebred gelding finished in 1982, the tallest horse to ever finish Tevis.


----------

